# Rudy's Here



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rudy arrved AT PDX Today. Lots of Blazer Fans. It was awesome.







Got his autograph:clap:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice. His press conference is at 2:30 pm, hope it's on radio..


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Press conference is on. KP said this started 5 years ago when he saw him play as a youngin'.

I'm not as big of a Rudy fan as some here, but today is all about him. RUDY RUDY RUDY!!

Welcome to Portland my man!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

How can you not love this guy? Wow, he is awesome.  I love how he talks. His english isn't that bad at all.

He is going to love the passion of our Portland fans.

He said he wants to improve on EVERY aspect of his game. And he was amazed at his welcome (like 150 ppl at the airport).


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you know where this will be posted for us to hear?


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Here's a video of him arriving:

http://www.katu.com/news/29365239.html


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

I wish someone famous would come to Fargo. The only person coming here is Screech from saved by the bell to do stand up. :azdaja:

That would be a great feeling to walk into hundreds of people cheering your name like that.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

I saw this video of Rudy at the Airport just before he left for Portland on RealGM: http://www.tv3.cat/videos/688979 
Can any Spanish speakers tell us the gist of what Rudy is saying in the video?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> Here's a video of him arriving:
> 
> http://www.katu.com/news/29365239.html



Wow! What a crowd; Rudy looked surprised at his reception. The Blazers can own this city if things start to click. Portland is ready to win again, and this time with guys the casual fan can embrace.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's another video, really loud crowd, with some "beat la" chants randomly

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/09/video_portland_welcomes_rudy_f.html


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Woooo!!!

Man, I'm jealous of you people.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

lyleb123 said:


> Rudy arrved AT PDX Today. Lots of Blazer Fans. It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you are prominantly displayed in that second video clip when he signs that picture. Well done, sir! Killer souvenir!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

KP has been eating well


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

So has Nate. Remember the Duck.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Theres a cool video of KP introducing Rudy to the Blazers staff. I couldn't figure out how to link directly to it, but just go to the main page on blazers.com and it is right there.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

handsome man


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

dpc said:


> I wish someone famous would come to Fargo. The only person coming here is Screech from saved by the bell to do stand up. :azdaja:
> 
> That would be a great feeling to walk into hundreds of people cheering your name like that.


Well when the Blazers sign Screech, I'll hook you up with an autograph.


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

Rudy THE SPANISH KRYPTONITE Fernandez. Go Zers!


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Baracuda said:


> I saw this video of Rudy at the Airport just before he left for Portland on RealGM: http://www.tv3.cat/videos/688979
> Can any Spanish speakers tell us the gist of what Rudy is saying in the video?



Baracuda, this is an interview for the catalan TV and he is speaking catalan; anyway I speak it too so the gist of what he said is that he is leaving behind not a team (DKV) but a special group of friends that are a family. He said that the team will keep on being very competitive and even he will miss them, that can be considered just a little sacrifice since his dream of playing in the NBA in Portland will come true soon.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Simago said:


> Baracuda, this is an interview for the catalan TV and he is speaking catalan; anyway I speak it too so the gist of what he said is that he is leaving behind not a team (DKV) but a special group of friends that are a family. He said that the team will keep on being very competitive and even he will miss them, that can be considered just a little sacrifice since his dream of playing in the NBA in Portland will come true soon.


Thanks Simago!


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Rudy will have a great year, IMO.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

heres an audio link to his arrival press conference

http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/fernandez_presser_092208.mp3

STOMP


----------

